# Ende des 3 Monats Abo



## uwe68 (4. März 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Letzten Dienstag erreichte mich eine Mail von Codemasters in der geschrieben stand,das es zukünftig keine 3 Monats Abos mehr geben wird,sondern nur noch ein Abo Montasweise.Weis jemand zufällig was der Grund dafür ist?


----------



## fereman (5. März 2011)

ich denk mal da es teurer ist verdienen die etwas mehr daran:-) 1 monat kommt immer teurer als 3 oder 6... aber ist nur ne vermutung.keine ahnung weshalb es so ist.


----------



## llcool13 (5. März 2011)

Vllt wollen sie einfach nur noch Kundenunfreundlicher werden als sie es eh schon sind. Aber ich denke auch das es wegen dem Mehrverdienst ist. Seid F2P sind die Eurosymbole in deren Augen doch nur noch größer geworden. Kundenfreundlichkeit bleibt da weitesgehend auf der Strecke (spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung). Es ist leider nicht mehr annähernd so wie es früher war.


----------



## Vetaro (5. März 2011)

Ich sehe auch keinen _sinnvollen_ Grund, weshalb ein über 4 Jahre total problemlos funktionierendes Abo-Modell für den anbieter nicht mehr durchführbar sein sollte. Hat sicher mit "wir kriegen so mehr geld" zu tun.


----------



## uwe68 (5. März 2011)

*Ironie An* Dann war ja das Umstellen auf F2P mal wirklich eine super Idee,einerseits wollen die,das möglichst viele Leute ihr Spiel zocken,anderer greifen die den langjährigen Spieler noch tiefer in die Tasche.
Könnte man fast auf die Idee kommen das die zahlende Kundschaft die nicht Bezahler mal wieder mit Finanzieren.
Schön und gut das ich als VIP Punkte bekomme um sie im Shop ausgeben zu können.Das lohnt sich vielleicht hier und da mal,wie bei dem Pferd der Nacht,doch alles in allem Stapeln sich mittlerweile meine Punkte für den Shop bis zum Himmel.*Ironie Aus*


----------



## fereman (5. März 2011)

ich habe als hdro f2p wurde aufgehoert.habe es nie wirklich intensv gespielt .mal 1-2 monate dann pause etc. aber durch das f2p ging die atmo total verloren,die ich vorher so toll fand. auch der chat mutierte immer mehr zum wow chat.was vorher tolle und hilfbereite antworten bescherte ,bringt jetzt ein l2p du noob....lies deine quest durch etc...total affig...dumm ist nur das es immo in allen spielen mehr oder weniger so abgeht.womit mein mmo spass so langsam verloren geht.
das die das 3 monate abo abgeschafft haben find ich auch dumm und unnoetig.generell sollten sie das spiel wieder p2p machen..


----------



## llcool13 (5. März 2011)

fereman schrieb:


> aber durch das f2p ging die atmo total verloren,die ich vorher so toll fand. auch der chat mutierte immer mehr zum wow chat.was vorher tolle und hilfbereite antworten bescherte ,bringt jetzt ein l2p du noob....lies deine quest durch etc...total affig.
> 
> ....
> 
> generell sollten sie das spiel wieder p2p machen..




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## dd2ren (5. März 2011)

Die Atmosphäre ist seit nach Moria schon im Ar*** . Leider


Ab dort ging es stetig nach unten und jetzt kannst du es vergessen.

Damals war es ein entspannendes erleben der Story mit gegenseitiger Hilfe und Rücksichtnahme ,und jetzt ist es WoW 2.  

Grauenhaft, seit F2P spiel ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## llcool13 (5. März 2011)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Die Atmosphäre ist seit nach Moria schon im Ar*** . Leider
> 
> 
> Ab dort ging es stetig nach unten und jetzt kannst du es vergessen.
> ...



Ist absolut richtig das mit Moria. Aber seit F2P ist es absolut nicht mehr zu ertragen. Deshalb habe ich die selbe Konsequenz gezogen wie du und spiele nicht mehr. Natürlich auch wegen fehlenden Content, aber der großteil der Community ist echt zum vergessen.

Aber ich denke das war jetzt genug OffTopic .

MfG


----------



## Wizzkid (5. März 2011)

Monatliche Zahlungen bieten wohl den Spielern die Möglichkeit, öfter mal mit Zahlungen auszusetzen und einen F2P-Monat einzulegen, von daher ist es eigentlich eine Ersparnis.

PS: Ich weiss zwar nicht, welche Version von HdRO ihr spielt, aber aus meiner Sicht ist die geistige Verblödung der HdRO-Community ausgeblieben.
In den Startgebieten mag es durchaus zu absolut sinnfreien Mitteilungen in den Chats kommen, aber je höher die Gebiete, um so 'reifer' ist die Community, selbst die dümmsten Egos merken dann, dass das Spiel so nicht funktioniert und finden sich weit abseits jeder Community wieder.


----------



## Vetaro (5. März 2011)

wisst ihr, ich halte jetzt ausführliche soziologische infos zurück, aber:

es ist nicht so, dass "kostenlos" eine menge leute hinzu geholt hat, die dumm und hohl und respektlos ist.

sondern die struktur des spiels, wie sie spieler zusammen bringt, wie diese miteinander interagieren usw. ist es, die die qualität des miteinanders ausmacht. Nur ein Beispiel: In einem Raid kommt es viel seltener vor, dass ein dummer flame-krieg stattfindet in dem sich leute mit idiotie bewerfen - verglichen mit öffentlichen kanälen.

Das liegt einerseits an imaginierten Gesellschaften und auch daran, dass man kooperieren und zusammenhalten muss, dass man einen raid nicht so mühelos ersetzen kann. Einen öffentlichen kanal kann man einfach verlassen.

F2P mag durchaus mehr spieler reingebracht haben, die sich nicht gebunden fühlen, die nicht das gefühl haben, dass sie "einen ruf zu verlieren" haben, die sich nicht als teil der imaginierten Gesellschaft zählen. Es läge am spiel und den spielern, diesen effekt herzustellen. Das Zahlungsmodell ist ein aspekt, der darauf einfluss haben kann.


----------



## zarix (5. März 2011)

Also ich installiere grade Hdro . 
Ich hoffe als Hdro free to play player , das mir das Game Play gefällt .
Mich interessiert erstmal nicht ob die Mitspieler Asozial oder Sozial sind,
denn Wow hat mich in der Hinsicht abgehärtet. 
Ich setzt nur vorraus , das mir  das Gameplay gefallen soll. 
Ich weiß nicht was mich mit Hdro erwartet . 
(Katze im Sack Prinzip)
Wenn mir das Gameplay gefallen sollte, sind mir die Asozialen egal .
Ich weiß gar nicht wie das Pve oder Pvp aussieht .
Einfach überraschen lassen denke ich mir .
Oder was das ausmacht wenn man kein Geld investiert oder doch. 
Denn Ftp heisst ja auch , das man sich mit Geld Vorteile erkaufen kann .
Nur kp was hier die Vorteile sein werden . 
Ob man im High end Bereich doch gezwungen ist Geld zu bezahlen . 
Kp . 

Ps :
Das ist meine erste Einsicht auf einen Thread in dem Buffed Hdro Forum und so gesehen mein erster Beitrag..


----------



## Norei (6. März 2011)

In den offiziellen Foren wird gerade heiß diskutiert, ob wir ab dem 1.6. von Turbine übernommen werden, weil sie die 6-Monatsabos exakt 3 Monate vorher gekündigt haben UND die Art der Kündigung kundenunfreundlich wie sonst was war.


----------



## Vetaro (6. März 2011)

Ja. Ne.

Ob hier eine art von Abo verfügbar ist oder nicht hat nichts damit zu tun, ob Turbine uns übernehmen will oder kann. Es ist wie mit Hitlervergleichen: Bloß weil _ein Attribut_ mit dem anderen geteilt wird ("abschaffen eines abos", "eloquent reden") kann man nicht einfach den nächsten schritt implizieren ("betreiber wechselt", "tötet 6 millionen menschen").

Es wird einfach einen finanziellen grund geben, der nicht nur in amerika sondern auch in europa funktioniert. deshalb werden beide anbieter das gemacht haben.


----------



## Ascalonier (6. März 2011)

Hätten sie die Spielübersicht im Content genau so übersichtlich wie den Hdro Shop gemacht bräuchten sie jetzt kein free2play.


----------



## Norei (6. März 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Es wird einfach einen finanziellen grund geben, der nicht nur in amerika sondern auch in europa funktioniert. deshalb werden beide anbieter das gemacht haben.


Interessanterweise hat aber bis jetzt CM 1:1 die Angebote der USA übernommen. Und nun hat Turbine die 6- und 12-Monatsabos wieder eingeführt und CM hat sogar die 3-Monatsabos gekündigt.
Ich verwette hundert Silber auf Belegaer, dass wir Isengart unter Turbineflagge erleben


----------



## arcangel (6. März 2011)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Hätten sie die Spielübersicht im Content genau so übersichtlich wie den Hdro Shop gemacht bräuchten sie jetzt kein free2play.



Du schon wieder, wenn man keine Ahnung hat......


----------



## Ascalonier (7. März 2011)

arcangel schrieb:


> Du schon wieder, wenn man keine Ahnung hat......



Oh cool ich habe ja schon einen Ruf....
Darf ich denn keine Spiele kritisieren? 
Und warum sollte ich keine Ahnung haben?
---------------------
Hauptsache du hast was gesagt


----------



## Wizzkid (9. März 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> In den offiziellen Foren wird gerade heiß diskutiert, ob wir ab dem 1.6. von Turbine übernommen werden, ...



Diese Diskussion wird seit August 2009 immer wieder mal aus der Versenkung geholt, wenn GM in Europa etwas anders handhabt als Turbine in den USA, oder wie ein Spieler sagt, ein "Contentloch" entsteht und manche nichts besseres zu tun haben, als wilde Spekulationen an denen nichts dran ist im offiziellen Forum zu posten.


----------



## Tarkion (18. März 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Vllt wollen sie einfach nur noch Kundenunfreundlicher werden als sie es eh schon sind. Aber ich denke auch das es wegen dem Mehrverdienst ist. Seid F2P sind die Eurosymbole in deren Augen doch nur noch größer geworden. Kundenfreundlichkeit bleibt da weitesgehend auf der Strecke (spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung). Es ist leider nicht mehr annähernd so wie es früher war.



Das scheint die einzige Annahme zu sein die einen großen Anspruch auf Wahrscheinlichkeit hat. Kundenfreundlichkeit? Was ist das denn?^^




Wizzkid schrieb:


> Monatliche Zahlungen bieten wohl den Spielern die Möglichkeit, öfter mal mit Zahlungen auszusetzen und einen F2P-Monat einzulegen, von daher ist es eigentlich eine Ersparnis.
> 
> PS: Ich weiss zwar nicht, welche Version von HdRO ihr spielt, aber aus meiner Sicht ist die geistige Verblödung der HdRO-Community ausgeblieben.
> In den Startgebieten mag es durchaus zu absolut sinnfreien Mitteilungen in den Chats kommen, aber je höher die Gebiete, um so 'reifer' ist die Community, selbst die dümmsten Egos merken dann, dass das Spiel so nicht funktioniert und finden sich weit abseits jeder Community wieder.



Ich finde auch nicht, dass das Niveau stark gesunken ist. Okay es sind schon mehr "seltsame" Namen aufgetaucht, aber naja die meisten verschwinden wieder.




Wizzkid schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion wird seit August 2009 immer wieder mal aus der Versenkung geholt, wenn GM in Europa etwas anders handhabt als Turbine in den USA, oder wie ein Spieler sagt, ein "Contentloch" entsteht und manche nichts besseres zu tun haben, als wilde Spekulationen an denen nichts dran ist im offiziellen Forum zu posten.



Wenn man was im CM Forum postet finden sich immer ein paar Leute die die Diskussion in die Richtung lenken, wenn es irgendwie möglich ist. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das geschieht weil es sie interessiert oder weil sie vom Thema ablenken wollen.


----------



## Wizzkid (19. März 2011)

Tarkion schrieb:


> Wenn man was im CM Forum postet finden sich immer ein paar Leute die die Diskussion in die Richtung lenken, wenn es irgendwie möglich ist. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das geschieht weil es sie interessiert oder weil sie vom Thema ablenken wollen.



... setz mal ca. ein bestimmtes halbes Dutzend Leute auf ignore und Du wirst Dich wundern, wie übersichtlich, informativ und frei von jeder wilden Spekulation und gegenseitiger Anfeindung das offizielle Forum plötzlich ist.


----------



## Tarkion (20. März 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> ... setz mal ca. ein bestimmtes halbes Dutzend Leute auf ignore und Du wirst Dich wundern, wie übersichtlich, informativ und frei von jeder wilden Spekulation und gegenseitiger Anfeindung das offizielle Forum plötzlich ist.



Ich hab da so eine Ahnung wen du meinst. Alle mit über 4000 Posts die kein Mod oder Admin sind.


----------



## Norei (21. März 2011)

Tarkion schrieb:


> Ich hab da so eine Ahnung wen du meinst. Alle mit über 4000 Posts die kein Mod oder Admin sind.


Ich bemühe mich zumindest, die Anfeindungen zu lassen und mit Fakten zu argumentieren, so dass ich hoffe, dass du hier nicht mein Alias Mabusian meinst. Auch wenn ich gerade beim Thema 3-Monats-Abo schon sehr davon überzeugt bin, dass zum 31.5. Schluss bei CM ist, weil das Verhalten sonst allen betriebswirtschaftlichen Handlungen widerspricht. Aber ich bin gerne bereit, mich überzeugen zu lassen.


----------



## Tarkion (21. März 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> Ich bemühe mich zumindest, die Anfeindungen zu lassen und mit Fakten zu argumentieren, so dass ich hoffe, dass du hier nicht mein Alias Mabusian meinst. Auch wenn ich gerade beim Thema 3-Monats-Abo schon sehr davon überzeugt bin, dass zum 31.5. Schluss bei CM ist, weil das Verhalten sonst allen betriebswirtschaftlichen Handlungen widerspricht. Aber ich bin gerne bereit, mich überzeugen zu lassen.



Nein, du kannst dir sicher sein das ich dich nicht meinte, ich wußte nicht das es so viele zu geben scheint die mehr als 4000 Posts haben.^^ Sorry wenn das so rübergekommen ist, ich wollte nur keine Namen nennen. Außerdem hoffe ich das du bemerkt hast das die Anfeindungen von jemandem anders ausgingen. Leider war ich so dumm seinem Post zuzustimmen ohne auf seine Wortwahl zu achten. Mir ging es nur um die Tatsache an sich. 
Aber du wirst auch zugeben das einige Posts die Stimmung unnötig angeheizt haben. Wenn ich sage das ich sauer bin das man mir ein laufendes Abo kündigt brauch ich niemanden der mir erzählt, ääätsch du bist zu dumm die AGB zu lesen.

Das am 31.5. Schluss bei CM ist will ich nicht bezweifeln, wsas mich halt stört ist das CM ein Forum für die Community einrichtet und bei Problemen darauf verweist und sich dann einen Dreck darum kümmert was die Spieler beschäftigt. Ich hätte mir halt von einigen Leuten etwas mehr Unterstützung erhofft, anstatt sich auf die Seite von CM zu stellen und zu sagen: "Die dürfen das, hast die AGB nicht gelesen." das war übrigens dieselbe Person die ich später so leichtfertig zitiert habe. Auch sehr beliebt: "Was hast du denn, ist doch immer noch günstig. 

Genauso bin ich über den Poll entsetzt, selbst wenn ich das Abo weiterführen will, trotz 58% Mehrkosten. Muss ich das noch demjenigen mitteilen der mich ausnimmt? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Norei (22. März 2011)

Tarkion schrieb:


> Aber du wirst auch zugeben das einige Posts die Stimmung unnötig angeheizt haben. Wenn ich sage das ich sauer bin das man mir ein laufendes Abo kündigt brauch ich niemanden der mir erzählt, ääätsch du bist zu dumm die AGB zu lesen.
> 
> Das am 31.5. Schluss bei CM ist will ich nicht bezweifeln, wsas mich halt stört ist das CM ein Forum für die Community einrichtet und bei Problemen darauf verweist und sich dann einen Dreck darum kümmert was die Spieler beschäftigt. Ich hätte mir halt von einigen Leuten etwas mehr Unterstützung erhofft, anstatt sich auf die Seite von CM zu stellen und zu sagen: "Die dürfen das, hast die AGB nicht gelesen." das war übrigens dieselbe Person die ich später so leichtfertig zitiert habe. Auch sehr beliebt: "Was hast du denn, ist doch immer noch günstig.


Da ich im CM-Forum ziemlich aktiv bin, ist mir das durchaus aufgefallen. Und unsere 4k+ Fraktion ist mittlerweile ziemlich groß. Ich weiß aber, wen du meinst und kann dir nur zustimmen


----------



## Tarkion (23. März 2011)

Na das passt doch zum Thema.^^

 Klick mich


----------



## Thelesea (25. März 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> Ich verwette hundert Silber auf Belegaer, dass wir Isengart unter Turbineflagge erleben



vergess eins nicht: in der nähe von turbinen hörst du geheule,so wie vorher auch 

ich denke im großen und ganzen wird sich nicht viel ändern,egal wer den laden schmeißt - abwarten und Tee trinken.....


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2011)

fereman schrieb:


> ich habe als hdro f2p wurde aufgehoert.habe es nie wirklich intensv gespielt .mal 1-2 monate dann pause etc. aber durch das f2p ging die atmo total verloren,die ich vorher so toll fand. auch der chat mutierte immer mehr zum wow chat.was vorher tolle und hilfbereite antworten bescherte ,bringt jetzt ein l2p du noob....lies deine quest durch etc...total affig...dumm ist nur das es immo in allen spielen mehr oder weniger so abgeht.womit mein mmo spass so langsam verloren geht.
> das die das 3 monate abo abgeschafft haben find ich auch dumm und unnoetig.generell sollten sie das spiel wieder p2p machen..




Tut mir leid aber da muss ich dir ganz klar wiedersprechen, vorallem sind solche aussagen nie toll, wenn man im gleichen atemzug schon gesagt hat dass man schon aufgehört hat und das nicht wissen kann.


----------



## Firun (20. April 2011)

*Moderation: *Flame und Reaktion darauf entfernt.

Leute bitte, entspannt euch und haltet euch an die Netiquette, wenn ihr das nicht schafft..dann knick, knack, Köpfe ab


----------



## Vetaro (20. April 2011)

Ja toll, dann muss ichs nochmal schreiben, in geordneter form, denn es gibt offensichtlich ein missverständnis, und das hätte ich gerne aufgeklärt anstatt einfach mal wieder zensiert. Die vorigen drei Posts reden von dem Thema, es ist daher nicht gerade OT.

Ich bin ausdrücklicher vertreter der Meinung "kuck mal, das haben die entwickler gut gemacht, die haben sich dabei was gedacht". Ich kritisiere _selber_, wenn jedermann sinnlos gegen _alles_ rebelliert, und ich habe, glaube ich, _noch nie_ sinnlos und pauschal gegen Codemasters oder Turbine gewettert.
 An dem Tag, an dem sie Free to Play angekündigt haben, war ich derjenige, der losgerannt ist, um den riesigen Schlund der beschwerden ein wenig zu schließen, indem ich Informationen reinwarf.

_Bitte_ versteht es mal: In mehreren tausend Posts beleidige ich niemanden und rede ich keinen Stuss, _es kommt euch höchstens so vor_.


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> _Bitte_ versteht es mal: In mehreren tausend Posts beleidige ich niemanden und rede ich keinen Stuss, _es kommt euch höchstens so vor_.




Das hat nichts mit Zensur zu tun und dir Reaktion von Firun war vollkommen richtig. Bitte verstehe, dass das Quoten der zu löschenden Kommentare bzw. direkt darauf zu reagieren statt zu reporten ist eher ungünstig ist, wenn man seinen Beitrag stehen lassen will. Ich meine mit den Quote-Quellen keine Diskussionsgrundlagen sondern die offensichtlichen Versuche Unmut in den Thread zu stiften. Ich hoffe das kannst du nachvollziehen, dass wir der Einfachheit dann Original + Reaktionen darauf entfernen.


----------



## Tarasconus (26. April 2011)

So, nun ist die Katze aus dem Sack. Turbine übernimmt HDRO in Europa ab dem 1. Juni. Die Server bleiben bestehen und auch die LTA´s werden übernommen.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt was uns unter amerikanischer Flagge erwartet. Viel schlimmer kanns ja nicht werden *auf Holz klopf*.


----------



## llcool13 (7. Mai 2011)

Bietet Turbine in den USA eigentlich noch drei monats Abos an? Oder gehts da auch nur monatlich?
Weil wenn die Amis drei Monats Abos haben bekommen wir die ja hoffentlich auch wieder. Ich würde es zumindest begrüßen.


----------



## rebelknight (7. Mai 2011)

irgendwo hieß es dass es auch wieder abos mit rabbat geben wird.


----------



## llcool13 (7. Mai 2011)

Wäre super. Vllt hat hier ja noch jemand genauere Infos.


----------



## Knurrbauch (8. Mai 2011)

http://support.turbine.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=24001


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

> *VIP*
> 
> All VIP players receive:
> 
> ...



Nun gut. Da die Preise in Dollar angegeben sind gehe ich mal davon aus das das die Angebote für den Amerikanischen Markt sind. Was ich wissen möchte ist ob wir diese Abomöglichkeiten auch wieder bekommen oder ob das System von CM übernommen wird. 


*Hofft das er die Antwort auf seine Frage in dem Link nicht überlesen hat*


----------



## Wizzkid (8. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Nun gut. Da die Preise in Dollar angegeben sind gehe ich mal davon aus das das die Angebote für den Amerikanischen Markt sind. Was ich wissen möchte ist ob wir diese Abomöglichkeiten auch wieder bekommen oder ob das System von CM übernommen wird.





> ... wir werden während des Übertragungszeitraums auch besondere Angebote für einige Abonnementsmodelle haben &#8211; besucht bitte die Seite zur Übertragung* für weitere Einzelheiten.


*kommt noch oder ich hab sie noch nicht gefunden.

Ab 1. Juni gelten die US-Preise von Turbine für alle.
CM hatte an die UK-Gesetze angepasste Preise. Zum Jahreswechsel gab es ja diese Erhöhung durch Änderung der Umsatzsteuer (?) in den UK.
Das 3-Monats-Abo müsste dann für rund 21 &#8364; zu haben sein - Angabe ohne Gewähr.


Diskussion zum Ende des 3-Monats-Abos im Codmasters-Forum


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> CM hatte an die UK-Gesetze angepasste Preise. Zum Jahreswechsel gab es ja diese Erhöhung durch Änderung der Umsatzsteuer (?) in den UK.
> ...
> Das 3-Monats-Abo müsste dann für rund 21 € zu haben sein - Angabe ohne Gewähr.



Jo, glaube das war die Umsatzsteuer.
...
21€ wären dann aber günstiger als damals unter Codemasters oder?!? Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber ging es damals nicht in Richtung 30€ für drei Monate?


----------



## Wizzkid (9. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> 21&#8364; wären dann aber günstiger als damals unter Codemasters oder?!? Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber ging es damals nicht in Richtung 30&#8364; für drei Monate?



Möglich, weiss es nicht genau - wie gesagt, das waren die Codemasters Online Preise für den europäischen Markt, da gab es immer schon erhebliche Unterschiede beim Abo oder im Shop zu Turbine.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wir nach dem Wechsel andere Preise als die US-Spieler bekommen, schliesslich spielen wir dann auch mit dem (lokalisierten) US-Client bei Turbine auf deren US-Server.
Für EU-Spieler dürfte das Abo und der Shop günstiger werden. So gesehen ganz clever, lockt es doch noch mehr neue Spieler an.


----------



## rebelknight (9. Mai 2011)

21 euro? daran glaub ich nicht. das dollar-zeichen wird durch euro ersetzt und fertig.


----------



## llcool13 (9. Mai 2011)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wir nach dem Wechsel andere Preise als die US-Spieler bekommen, schliesslich spielen wir dann auch mit dem (lokalisierten) US-Client bei Turbine auf deren US-Server.
> Für EU-Spieler dürfte das Abo und der Shop günstiger werden. So gesehen ganz clever, lockt es doch noch mehr neue Spieler an.



Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es so kommt. Ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## Wizzkid (9. Mai 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> 21 euro? daran glaub ich nicht. das dollar-zeichen wird durch euro ersetzt und fertig.



Man konnte bisher ja auch mit dem US-Client auf den US-Servern spielen und sich für $ ein US-Abo machen, bzw. 60 Tage US-GameTimeCards (mit ca. 21,50 € rund 5 Euro günstiger als die von CM) kaufen - warum und mit welcher Begründung sollten wir ab Juni mehr als US-Spieler zahlen? Mir fällt da kein Grund ein.


----------



## rebelknight (9. Mai 2011)

mir fällt öfter kein grund ein warum irgendwas teurer ist, leider ist es trotzdem so.

ich hoffe ja selbst ich hab unrecht 

aber hab das einfach schon zu oft gesehen dass wenn was irgendwo 49 dollar kostet, es in deutschland für 49 euro verkauft wird.


----------



## Wizzkid (9. Mai 2011)

rebelknight schrieb:


> aber hab das einfach schon zu oft gesehen dass wenn was irgendwo 49 dollar kostet, es in deutschland für 49 euro verkauft wird.


...auch wieder wahr, aber ich hoffe auch, dass uns das dieses Mal erspart bleibt - wie gesagt, alle meine Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## llcool13 (9. Mai 2011)

Vllt denkt Turbine sich auch einfach das wir ja eh die CM Preise gewohnt sind und übernimmt die einfach. Dadurch gibt es mehr Geld aus wenn wir die umgerechneten Amerika Preise bekommen und hey...mal ganz ehrlich...das ist nunmal in einem Unternehmen die höchste Priorität.

Aber wir wollen mal hoffen, man soll den Teufel ja nicht an die Wand malen.


----------



## Wizzkid (10. Mai 2011)

...gerade erst gelesen:

Montag, 9. Mai 2011: 





> We currently have no plans to reintroduce lifetime plans.


 forums.lotro.com


Nachtrag:
*Bestehende LTAs werden auf jeden Fall übernommen!*
Einige haben gefragt, ob es zum Wechsel auch wieder kurzzeitig LTAs geben wird, das war die Antwort.


----------



## llcool13 (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig lese heißt das jetzt ja aber nur das sie keine LTA`s mehr anbieten wollen. Also das man neue kaufen kann. Die bestehenden sind ja wohl "sicher".


----------



## Vetaro (10. Mai 2011)

Die formulierung bedeutet eindeutig, dass man keine mehr kaufen kann und dass mit den bestehenden nichts schlimmes gemacht wird, genau.


----------



## Wizzkid (11. Mai 2011)

> Will we be using US charges, or will there be a special surcharge (Up to what we pay now) for European customers?
> Sapience: I really can't answer this as I don't know, but once I do I'll let you know.


Bekommen die EU-Spieler die günstigeren US-Preise oder bleiben wir bei den EU-Preisen?
Antwort: Keine Ahnung, das weiss er angeblich nicht.

Transition Questions: diesen Thread sollte man mal im Auge behalten.

Der Traum von der 1:1-Preisregelung ist wohl hinfällig. Es gibt EU-Steuergesetze, die noch einen draufschlagen, wenn wir EU-Spieler uns "US-Produkte" zulegen (kenne ich mich zu wenig mit aus).


----------



## Telkir (13. Mai 2011)

Wobei wir selbst mit der europäischen Umsatzsteuer profitieren sollten, da die VAT nicht den guten Euro-Wechselkurs ausgleicht. Korrektur: Turbine rechnet bei DDO mit 25 Prozent VAT. Das ist die europäische Höchstgrenzen, die in kaum einem Land anfällt. Selbst mit dem allgemein geltenden 25-Prozent-Aufschlag spart man zum derzeitigen Codemasters-Preis zirka 3 Euro (Vgl. &#8364;46.79 vs &#8364;43.99 für 5000 Turbine-Punkte). Bis zum 1. Juni ist nicht mehr so viel Zeit und derzeit gab es auf Nachfrage bei Turbine noch keine Antwort zu den Shop-Preisen.


----------



## Norei (13. Mai 2011)

Oder virtuell in die USA umziehen. Geht auch mit deutscher Kreditkarte. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt, ob sich die Preise meines jetzigen US-Accounts und meines Noch-EU-Accounts unterscheiden werden.


----------

